# WTB worm gear and worm wheel for 2557v



## Chrisru (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi I am in need of the worm gear and worm wheel in the apron for 2557v.  If any one has one they could part with please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 3, 2017)

Scott Logan may still be able to supply that.


----------



## Chrisru (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes the parts are still available from logan thanks. The cost for new parts is more than i am hoping to spend to repair the machine. I was hoping to find some reasonably price used ones. If any one comes across something please let me know thanks!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 6, 2017)

eBay is your best bet for finding used parts.


----------

